# T5 Growers Petition for Category Status.



## pr0fesseur (Nov 21, 2011)

I would like to have a T5 Category added to Indoor Growing. As LED and HID and CFL has their place i see and have shown the NEED for a T5 section. I would be happy to moderate this section as well and if you check my thread i have done a great job @ providing a great thread for all to learn and enjoy. I have been able to keep the Trolls @ bay. I have provided for this community an entire growing "method" with the facts and science supporting it. Theres more to T5 than "Grow" and "Bloom" bulbs, and i have proven this fact to be true.

Everyone please post and sign here to have T5 added to the Indoor Growing section.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 21, 2011)

We have a forum dedicated to Fluorescent lighting, it called CFL/Fluorescent Lighting.

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 21, 2011)

* would like to have a T5 Category added to Indoor Growing.*


----------



## novice11 (Nov 21, 2011)

*would like to have a T5 Category added to Indoor Growing.*​


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 21, 2011)

novice11 said:


> *would like to have a T5 Category added to Indoor Growing.*​



+++


I'm sorry but T5's are not CFLs and they deserve more notoriety than just tacking "and fluoros" on the end of the CFL category. This is good stuff, it's very effective, and it works under a pretty different basis than CFL growing. The techniques for CFL are not the techniques for T5, and vice versa.

Further, I'll add that while T5's are technically fluoros, they are THE dominant fluoro used and that is well known at this point. Let CFL's keep their own category. It's pretty evident that most of the people that are big on CFLs are NOT the same people that are growing with T5's and vice versa, so why are we combining the two? I know they are technically both fluorescents, but category division is not for technicalities, it's for ease of use in a practical situation where people talk about specific subjects and it makes more sense to group them!!

I propose, CFL should have it's own forum. T5 should have it's own forum, with "and other standard fluoros" tacked on the end... or call it "T5's, T8's, etc" or something.

--

FAILING all that, what about a PAR SPECTRUM category? It would be for spectrum-specific fluoro solutions (PAR T5s) and LED'ers would be welcome as well, for obvious reasons.


----------



## AssDan (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm all for the T5 forum. I second the notion that T5s and CFLs are not the same. Yes they use the same method to produce light, but I don't think the choices for par lighting are the same with CFLs. What's the point in grouping them anyway?


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 21, 2011)

I would say that "CFL's and fluoros" would pretty much include T5s seeing how a T5 is a fluoro.


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 21, 2011)

bigv1976 said:


> I would say that "CFL's and fluoros" would pretty much include T5s seeing how a T5 is a fluoro.


By that logic, drop it back to "Fluoros" because CFL's are fluoros but fluoros are not CFLs.

Why not give the people what they want? I know forum clutter is an issue, but if it's not used it can be dropped. It's that simple.


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 21, 2011)

AssDan said:


> What's the point in grouping them anyway?


As an ex-moderator (of a different forum) I can tell you that the "administration" usually puts up a fuss over the idea of cluttering up the main forum list. That is usually the excuse. But, considering they are subforums of the "indoor growing" forum anyway, it doesn't clutter anything up and there's no reason not to give the users what they want. Right, admins?


----------



## Undercover Cop (Nov 21, 2011)

Add a dedicated T5 forum for us! The techniques, hardware and issues between using T5's and CFL's are drastically different, they only share similar technical origins.


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 22, 2011)

At least provide a *T5 subheading* so people do not have to dig through a bunch of stealth closet cfl growers


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 22, 2011)

PetFlora said:


> At least provide a *T5 subheading* so people do not have to dig through a bunch of stealth closet cfl growers


Exactly. This is silly, really.


----------



## Calrt (Nov 22, 2011)

We need a T5 section!


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 22, 2011)

bud made by T5's, pics needed


----------



## pr0fesseur (Nov 22, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> bud made by T5's, pics needed


?? check my thread theres TONS of pics..


----------



## leather lungs (Dec 9, 2011)

would like to have a T5 Category added to Indoor Growing.


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 11, 2011)

Club T5
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/493026-club-t5.html

I'd love to see aT5 section on it's own.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree that CFL and T5 differ greatly, esp people flowering with T5s. A subthread would ideal.


----------



## PetFlora (Dec 25, 2011)

Dear Mods, all we want for Christmas is a T5 subheading. Surely you can provide it in the spirit of giving


----------



## bigv1976 (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah and I want a hortilux section and a 6" fan section and a fire extiguisher section and a 2x4 tent section and a........ Com'on people.


----------



## PetFlora (Dec 25, 2011)

oh, and please send BigV a new logic circuit. His is obviously fried. Or is it Baked?


----------



## Undercover Cop (Dec 25, 2011)

bigv1976 said:


> Yeah and I want a hortilux section and a 6" fan section and a fire extiguisher section and a 2x4 tent section and a........ Com'on people.


Obviously has no idea about the differences in techniques, tecnology and theory behind advanced PAR T5 growing, and your average CFL stealth cab grow or computer box grow. Obviously has no idea that there is an entire community of T5 growers who are hanging out on a hijacked grow log because there is no specific sub-category to post under. Ive heard nothing but complaints about the shitty quality of chinese LED fixtures, and how the majority of growers believe LED is a developing technology but is just not up to par yet. They have their own category to compain to each when their lights turn out to be a waste of money (Or if they have great success they can share what they did, because they have a dedicated category). We would like a place to post threads relating to our successes using PAR T5 techniques vsHID/LED etc... try to find anything under the CFL/fluorescents category without having to dig through a million bullshit cardboard box cfl grows using 50w total.
There is a community of T5 growers to support the category. IT would only help to promote growing and advancing the techniques behind T5's. T5's are being used on their own to replace HID lights in larger grows, this more than justifies a new sub-category. Obviously you want what you want but could shit on someone else and not blink twice. Kill the douchbaggery on Xmas and try not to dump on others today.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2011)

I would suggest if you really want the request to be taken under serious consideration, than make this thread grow big with info. show that a T5 sub-forum is warranted

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/493026-club-t5.html


----------



## ohmy (Dec 25, 2011)

Dont forget the T8's lol. as that is what I had to start with, Veged and sexed with the t8 worked great and i still use it for my auto's. I have a big T5 on the way for my veg tent. I am all for everything having it's own section as it kinda makes it a lil easier to find information when looking for it


----------



## Undercover Cop (Dec 25, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I would suggest if you really want the request to be taken under serious consideration, than make this thread grow big with info. show that a T5 sub-forum is warranted
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/493026-club-t5.html



ummm https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/358190-led-without-leds-my-first.html <-- 1800 posts in 4 months and only a fraction of T5 growers are even aware this thread exists. Someone may see the heading for T5's and click on it then learn alot of info they may not have been able to find otherwise. IT WOULD ONLY HELP, AND WOULDNT HURT A THING. The Rollitup asshole popped in 2nd post and said uh yeah look under cfl's you have a fluoro spot already like the OP's an idiot and didnt see it. Some are just ignorant about T5's, and it sucks that some of those people are the admins.

T5 as its own category with a sub heading of PAR SPECIFIC T5... 

View attachment 1954727


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2011)

well I use T5's for vegging. so I aint trying to hate on any T5 user..... but I wouldn't get myself worked up about if I can't get my request fulfilled at the time, I'd just keep chugging along, get more people to hop on that T5 train, build an even bigger following, and send another request. that asshole rollitup is the head honcho here, , so he usually has the last say. and I'm sure insulting him is not gonna help you in your quest to get a T5 subforum.


----------



## Undercover Cop (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol maybe true, and Im far from worked up. Im just pretty enthusiastic about this lighting method that essentially takes the principles behind LED and makes it actually work without dealing with shitty chinese diodes with false claims of their wattage/output. Maybe Mr Rollitup isnt an asshole, that may not be fair, you cant blame someone if they're not fully aware of something... but I question what the harm would be to add one little link under the indoor growing heading. It would only make it easier to find info related to T5's.


----------



## PetFlora (Dec 25, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I would suggest if you really want the request to be taken under serious consideration, than make this thread grow big with info. show that a T5 sub-forum is warranted
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/493026-club-t5.html


Guess you haven't stumbled upon Pr0fesseurs thread LED Without LEDs My First T 5 Grow. It's over 120 pages.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2011)

PetFlora said:


> Guess you haven't stumbled upon Pr0fesseurs thread LED Without LEDs My First T 5 Grow. It's over 120 pages.


lol! no, I haven't stumbled across Pr0fesseurs thread. 120 pages?! Wow!  lol


----------



## NXNW (Dec 25, 2011)

would dig seeing more on T5s. and how others use them, have used them for veg and flowering.


----------



## pr0fesseur (Dec 26, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! no, I haven't stumbled across Pr0fesseurs thread. 120 pages?! Wow!  lol



187 now


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2011)

pr0fesseur said:


> 187 now


haha awesome. if you don't get the sub-forum this time, don't give up. we just put up some new forums not to long ago because of user requests.


----------



## ohmy (Dec 26, 2011)

Undercover Cop said:


> ummm https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/358190-led-without-leds-my-first.html <-- 1800 posts in 4 months and only a fraction of T5 growers are even aware this thread exists. Someone may see the heading for T5's and click on it then learn alot of info they may not have been able to find otherwise. IT WOULD ONLY HELP, AND WOULDNT HURT A THING. The Rollitup asshole popped in 2nd post and said uh yeah look under cfl's you have a fluoro spot already like the OP's an idiot and didnt see it. Some are just ignorant about T5's, and it sucks that some of those people are the admins.
> 
> T5 as its own category with a sub heading of PAR SPECIFIC T5...
> 
> View attachment 1954727View attachment 1954728


Lol rollit up is head guy, he has do a lot and site just keeps growing like a plant, People give him advise all the time and he has made many changes per the advise that was gave to him, with out a doubt he will see how many members chime in. might want to fix ur post and i will delet mine......OhMy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2011)

nah, you guys are good. Rollitup has toughskin. he will probably get a chuckle from reading this, I did


----------

